# More silliness..Weirdo's Wade A. Minut



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

He's not quite done, just a few more details, add some jeweled eyes and clear the whole mess. You get two in a box, so he's got a twin too!








In case your wondering what the heck he's doing, he's supposed to be the flagman like they had in the early 60's for drag racing. He comes with a ridiculous 5 ft. pole with a paper flag on the instructions. I like him like this better, like: "Get your butt over here to the line!" LOL. 








Actually, the best part of most of these kits is the box art. Too bad the kits never end up looking like the art. Some of them are really bad! A fun deterent from detailed builds though, and I got one to sell and one for my own collection of Finks and Monsters!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

WOW! That looks great!:thumbsup: I have all these kits, and you're right, a fun change of pace!! Beautiful(?) work!!:thumbsup: 

Wayne


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks Kool! 

Don't forget to paint his watch...the MOST important detail! LOL!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Great job Tim! I like the hand switch up you did. It does look good. These are great little kits to build quick and have something cool to look at afterwards. And yes.....Bill Campbell did a great job on all of the weird-ohs, frantic and siller surfer box art....I agree! I was fortunate enough to get a piece of his original artwork and some prints about a year ago. Great stuff!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks great Tim:thumbsup:


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Looks Great!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work so far!!!! Its too bad the kits didnt match up to the boxart. These are nice change of pace models though. They do look good with nice paintwork and you can interprt them any way you want!!! It was nice to get 2 kits in 1 box - Sling Rave Curvette has 2 kits too.
Steve


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Good colour scheme. These kits look great for using those paints you wouldn't normally get to use, you can really let go on the metallics and non-military colours!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

What's not to love about the Weird-Ohs? Thanks for posting your fine Wade, Tim. I haven't seen one built up in a long time.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Okay, I've got to ask - What is it with these old threads being brought back up? Not that there is any problem, I love Tim's build up of Wade, but I was curious as to why they are being revived?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Because wolfie, like so many horror movie characters, simply can't let the sleeping dead lie...


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Great job on the weird-oh. I always liked these little diddies (along with the Toy-Biz marvel Heros) as great 'tweener' kits between the next Moebius/ Monarch Release.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Mark McGovern said:


> Because wolfie, like so many horror movie characters, simply can't let the sleeping dead lie...


I can see Dan sitting at his computer "Rise my friend, rise!" :lol:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

hedorah59 said:


> I can see Dan sitting at his computer "Rise my friend, rise!" :lol:


Right you are Kirk and Mark...
Hey! Look what I just Dug up...


























Look at those 1964 Prices....oooh I need a Time Machine 
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> Look at those 1964 Prices....oooh I need a Time Machine


Yeah, but at today's prices, who can afford one?


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautiful work. Thanks for "bumping" this chestnut back up for us.


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Boy, those were the days McDEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

AuroraFan1 said:


> Boy, those were the days McDEE!!!!!!!!!


OH Yeah...





































If only....................................
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Boy, was THAT a blast from the past! Thanks for sharing, Denis! :thumbsup:


----------

